
Hunter S Thompson's son is really normal and has a nice quiet job in I.T - ohjeez
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/books/news/hunter-s-thompsons-son-is-really-normal-and-has-a-nice-quiet-job-in-it-a6800446.html
======
brudgers
Related Interview in _Salon_ :
[http://www.salon.com/2016/01/04/hunter_s_thompsons_son_shock...](http://www.salon.com/2016/01/04/hunter_s_thompsons_son_shocker_hunter_was_surprised_and_pleased_that_i_actually_grew_up_apparently_sane/)

Comment: Odds are your kids will turn out ok.

